
Show HN: Internet Object – a thin, robust and schema oriented JSON alternative - aamironline
https://internetobject.org/
======
peternicky
What are the core problems that stem from json usage? I’m all for challenging
status quo but from my little experience, I wasn’t aware json was THAT
problematic that we need to consider an alternative as drastically different
as this project is.

Would love to here the problems that spurred this project.

~~~
aamironline
Let me ask you these...

\- Won't it be good if you exchange less amount of data?

\- Won't it be good if serializer/deserializer validates the data before
processing/loading/serializing, and you don't have to write special validation
code?

\- Won't it be good if you only pass, data and not the definitions over the
wire? For example just send "Spiderman, 25" instead of { "name": "Spiderman",
"age", 25 }

\- Won't it be good if you do not mix, data and metadata (such as recordCount,
nextPage, etc...)?

\- Won't it be good if the object collection can be streamed through partial
serialization?

Internet Object improves on all these front!

------
Gehinnn
Looks nice, but I don't get the core ideas of why it is better than JSON
schema or bson.

I don't know whether I like the syntax - there are too few examples.

~~~
aamironline
BSON is a binary format, JSON schema is a separate mechanism which does not
improve the structure of the serialized JSON data! Also, JSON does not enforce
everyone to use schema!

When compared with JSON, Internet Object provides an integrated all-inclusive
solution which serializes data into around 45% fewer bytes, has built-in
validation support, keeps data and definition (and headers) separate. All
these while keeping the format human-readable, programming language
independent and simple!

We are working on the website and soon we'll release the playground with a lot
more examples.

Hope this answers your query.

~~~
verdverm
[https://cuelang.org](https://cuelang.org) has some good ideas

